

How to win your next hackathon - alexmic
http://usepenny.com/blog/how-to-win-your-next-hackathon/

======
negrit
Honestly, hackathons are all about bullshit. I've attended to several
hackathons and won several price(AT&T, Angelhack, ...).

And the more you bullshit the more you get close to the win. You even can win
without coding, you only need a great talk with a great use case.

------
alexmic
Hey guys - OP here:

We thought we'd share some things we did at AngelHack London. Before
attending, I scoured the nets for posts like that and thought the community
might appreciate this.

It's also shameless plug for our hack Penny :)

Thanks!

